# Van Exel goes after Cuban



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> ``Cuban, during the season, he wants to call you and talk about little stuff or run little stuff by you, but that's how this business is, man,'' Van Exel said Friday, sporting his new No. 37 jersey at Warriors media day. ``You've got some real people and then you've got a lot of shady people.''





> ``We all know how Cuban is,'' Van Exel said. ``He likes the media. He has to stay in the media. Once everybody else was making deals, I think the first thing that was coming for him to get a little attention for himself, that was going to happen. Do I think it helped the team? In the short run, yes. In the long run, I don't see it.''


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-warriors-vanexel&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Id be mad too if I got shipped from one of the hottest teams in the NBA to a team thats going to be a celler dweller.

But for him to say this doesnt help the team in the long run is just plain hatin'. They got younger and taleer and bigger and more athletic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jamison has a max contract, so does Dirk and Finley. Add Nash to close to that this season?

Lot of money, all won't be spring chickens down the road either, so it could hurt.

-Petey


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

how does that trade hurt them in the long run van axel?? i got respect for nick's game, but Jamison, is younger, and helps the team with his rebounding which they really need even if he is a bit weak.

In the long run van axel would be retired or wanting a huge extension. I think this trade helps dallas in the long run as they can all grow together now.

Hey i just realised, Golden State pretty much traded Vince Carter, for Nick Van Axel if u think about it. Damn they must have a lot of confidence in MD Jnr.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> how does that trade hurt them in the long run van axel?? i got respect for nick's game, but Jamison, is younger, and helps the team with his rebounding which they really need even if he is a bit weak.
> 
> In the long run van axel would be retired or wanting a huge extension. I think this trade helps dallas in the long run as they can all grow together now.
> ...


I can see how it hurts.

Finley is not a young player anymore. Neither is Nash. Finley like I said is making alot of money. Nash will get a nice contract after this season, if they want him to stay.

Now Jamison and Dirk are young. But both are getting paid the Max.

Does Jamison deserve max dollars?

I don't think so.

So that means they will build in the future around Dirk and Jamison, both getting paid max, eating cap, even though Jamison is overpaid...

So does that hurt?

I do think so... in that context.

-Petey


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I can see how it hurts.
> ...



by that time marquis daniels and josh howard will be ready to step into the starting role hopefully. Building around dirk and jamison aint a bad thing. one of the best forward tandems in the leag ue


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> by that time marquis daniels and josh howard will be ready to step into the starting role hopefully. Building around dirk and jamison aint a bad thing. one of the best forward tandems in the leag ue


Best talent scoring... I can see that, but defensively? Back in the same boat for Dallas when it comes time to rebuild. No back to the basket foward again, and I think that is part of what NVE was arguing.

-Petey


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

The Dallas Mavericks, "home of matador defence"

In all fairness, teams that score 100+ points per game are fun to watch, so at least the ticket sales will keep up with the growing payroll.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I can see how it hurts.
> ...


But petey isnt that the key to building a successfull team, that is.... a mix of veterans who know how to play the game, with youth and energy.

I dont think it matters if nash and finley get old, they are still great players, and will accept a lower role, to their super scorers in nowitzki and jamison. 

I mean NVE is great, but i think if dallas can pick up a veteran backup point guard, they will be fine, in the long run.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> The Dallas Mavericks, "home of matador defence"
> 
> In all fairness, teams that score 100+ points per game are fun to watch, so at least the ticket sales will keep up with the growing payroll.



as a nets fan you really shouldn't talk. Jason kidd consistently gets torched by nash and the mavs have swept the nets 2 years in a row. Even last year the nets said they would rather play the spurs than the mavs cause at least they'd HAVE A CHANCE to win a few games against them


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> But petey isnt that the key to building a successfull team, that is.... a mix of veterans who know how to play the game, with youth and energy.
> ...


It's a mix of youth, and veterans the age currently Nash and Finley are, or the age of guys like Walt Williams and Popeye Jones whom was on your rooster last year?

Once again, he is not talking about 2 seasons in the future, but I think more.

Also where is the beef (big man)?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> as a nets fan you really shouldn't talk. Jason kidd consistently gets torched by nash and the mavs have swept the nets 2 years in a row. Even last year the nets said they would rather play the spurs than the mavs cause at least they'd HAVE A CHANCE to win a few games against them


That is an assumption, I doubt any Nets player would say that.

-Petey


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a mix of youth, and veterans the age currently Nash and Finley are, or the age of guys like Walt Williams and Popeye Jones whom was on your *rooster* last year?
> ...


Typos are always funnier when they make some sense...:laugh:


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Finley is on the decline, also I think some players will take paycuts.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> That is an assumption, I doubt any Nets player would say that.
> ...


it was said in some article I was reading during the wfc last year. can't find that crap now.


and daniels and howard will be fine once nash and fin get too old. yall should be concerned about kidd. he's not exactly "young" either. once he starts to decline it's bye bye playoffs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> it was said in some article I was reading during the wfc last year. can't find that crap now.
> ...


I'm not bashing your team, I like the Mavs. I just see what NVE is saying or what I think he is trying to say.

I know Kidd is not young, and if you read some of the other forums, you will see me saying I am tired of all his whining. Alot of the guys from the Nets forum here also realize when he declines, we'll be in trouble, but I doubt we go from 1st in the Atlantic to out of the playoffs in the East until he really starts to play like Mark Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nick was just a little gassed up, but in the playoffs he pretty much carried them. I'm ponfused as to who could step up like he did, even thought it was a great trade for us.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I can see how it hurts.
> ...


Sorry but you do seem anti-Mavericks here. How anyone can say
that this will hurt the Mavericks in the long run? Lets see they
got younger and bigger.

They improved the one area that it the biggest problem and that
is rebounding.

They have several young prospects who look like they will be
great for the future (Howard,Daniels and Welsh).

And you want to throw out there that they are paying Jamison
alittle too much money as your reasoning. So What?

It is simply NVE being bitter. I like Nick but he has always had a
big mouth and does not always think before he speaks. I would
have to say that NVE was overpaid as well. Was he about to
play for much less than Max money when his deal runs out. I am
sure he is going to want alot of money to play with whatever
team signs him.

As far as Finley and Nash not being young anymore that argument
does not make alot sense either. They both will probably be
playing for another 5-6 years or more. Its not like they are old as this
point, they are only in late middle of thier careers.

This team has an incredibly bright future and a better future than
if they had not made this deal. How anyone can see anything
else is beyond me.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Sorry but you do seem anti-Mavericks here. How anyone can say
> that this will hurt the Mavericks in the long run? Lets see they
> got younger and bigger.
> ...


I'm not anti-Mavs. I like the Mavs, and guys whom have been here for a while know I posted in this forum alot in the past. I love fast break basketball, and the running games. Look at some recent posts about Welsh.

Everyone is entitled to their own thoughts of what NVE meant or if he is bitter.

But try to break down what you said yourself. They got younger and bigger. Jamison replacing NVE does equal younger and bigger, but is Jamison the young big star you will want to pair with Dirk in the future? I recall Cuban going after Zo, a guy who plays with his back to the basket... I don't think Jamison fits there and he will keep looking for that.

Nash is a FA this year, safe to say he will get at least 10 million per season if not more over the next 5 years? Well from what I recall Finley has alot of years left, and also so do Bradley and Fortson. The rookie contracts of Howard,Daniels and Welsh will expire before those other (bloated; due to being part of later in their contracts) will still be in place. They going to have a huge luxury tax hit. Will there be a point Cuban says when it's enough?

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> it was said in some article I was reading during the wfc last year. can't find that crap now.
> ...


No, Neither Daniels or Howard can hold a candle to Finely. Look at the guys stats, I know you haven't been a Mavs fan for long, but realize that he was the teams franchise before Dirk. 

He is the teams most complete player, and now that bell is gone their best man up defender. He is a big reason that they went after Dirk instead of Paul.

He is an all star, is immensley versatile, a great perimeter and decent 3 point shooter, He also almost won the Slam Dunk contest.

Best of all super unselfish, see how high his assist totals were during Dirks first 2-3 years in the league?


On the comments about age, both Fin and Nash are turning/have turned 30, I think that's a huge sign that they are going to try and go the extra mile this year. I think they are going to the finals along with Minnesota.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, Neither Daniels or Howard can hold a candle to Finely. Look at the guys stats, I know you haven't been a Mavs fan for long, but realize that he was the teams franchise before Dirk.
> ...


We might want to let Howard and Daniels play at least one
regular season game before we start judging them both positively
and negatively. Finley of course is a great player and as you
say was the Mavs franchise player before Dirk arrived.

Everyone knew then that the Mavs would not be a great team
until Fin was more like he is now a really good near All-Star but
not the Franchise player. He can not carry a team and that is
no knock on him its just the facts.

As far as Howard and Daniels, I don't see them ever being 20+
point scorers but they can contribute in so many other ways. I
think that as quick and long as they are that they will be very
good defenders. They can rebound the ball with thier extra long
arms and athleticism. I see Howard as maybe a guy like Doug
Christie. He does all the little things well and contributes in all
areas of the game (some points,rebounds,defense and intensity).
Only time will tell but everytime I see Howard play I am impressed
with him and I am sure that he will be a regular part of the rotation.
And on a team as talented and deep as the Mavericks that is
really something for a rookie.

Daniels isn't as polished as Howard and needs to improve his
ball handling skills before he can be a regular player but if he finds
a handle with the ball then he can play point the NBA and be a
decent contributing player.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> On the comments about age, both Fin and Nash are turning/have turned 30, I think that's a huge sign that they are going to try and go the extra mile this year. I think they are going to the finals along with Minnesota.


WCF right? Not THE finals... cause I don't see that happeneing I'll bet money that both teams aren't in the finals


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

I keep hearing about the Luxury Tax and the Salary Cap... Since when has Mark Cuban cared about those things? He makes money doing something he loves and it doesn't seem that he cares how much it is as long as it's enough to keep him and the team going.

Using the salary cap/luxury tax as a way that this trade is bad for the Mavs is just plain stupid. They just don't care about it.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> WCF right? Not THE finals... cause I don't see that happeneing I'll bet money that both teams aren't in the finals



Well yeah if Minny's there too.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> I keep hearing about the Luxury Tax and the Salary Cap... Since when has Mark Cuban cared about those things? He makes money doing something he loves and it doesn't seem that he cares how much it is as long as it's enough to keep him and the team going.
> 
> Using the salary cap/luxury tax as a way that this trade is bad for the Mavs is just plain stupid. They just don't care about it.


If the Mavericks don't continue to win, those things suddenly will become the talk of D-town. You don't pay unless you have a winner.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Mavericks don't continue to win, those things suddenly will become the talk of D-town. You don't pay unless you have a winner.


All of a sudden everyone became an accountant when trying to
determine what type of trade this was. By the time these
contracts run thier course there may not even be a luxury tax
anymore. I believe that the current collective bargaining
agreement runs out in the next year or two. I have read that
Cuban thinks there is a good chance that the luxury tax goes
away for the next agreement. Whether that happens or
not does not matter much to me. The Mavericks will find a way
to structure the contracts of the players that they want to keep
and they will let go the players that they don't want to keep.

So from a basketball standpoint there is little doubt that this
trade makes the Mavericks bigger, younger, deeper and just
plain better. So it was a great move and will go down as
another excellent management move.

Somehow I doubt NVE had his calculator out when he stated that
this will be worse for the Mavs in the long run. He was talking
in terms of basketball not finances. Nick is understandably
disappointed that he is not part of the Mavs future but despite
his claim this is a great move in terms of basketball.


----------

